# Let's recover



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

What I observe on this forum and EVERY OTHER illness forum is that 99% of the posts is only symptoms and people desperately asking for help.

It make's me sad, seeing so many strong people "beating themselves up", cause if there's one certain fact we all share in this weird reality many of us is living it is this: YOUR ALL STRONG, VERY STRONG.
Speaking from experience I know there's almost nothing compared to the strenght you have to use, the willness and power to not giving up.

The DP/DR experience could be a gift if you look at it like this(always look at the positive sides), cause it puts your life in perspective, suddenly all the stressful retarded shit that you used to get you down doesn't matter.
You see what really matters in life, feeling safe, feeling loved, loving others, being a part of life, cause you don't feel like a part of life, so this is what your longing.

The fact that some people recover is simply because they chose to, they make a choice and follow through.
DP/DR is not phyiscal illness, it's the same for all of us, it's anxiety.
I've seen people with it in real life who has suffered the same all these years, cause all the help they've got is from psychiatrist with absolutely no clue what DP/DR really is.
So they give you medicine and "therapy", the therapy basically only helps the anxiety stay alive, everytime you go in there to talk about it it's like your feeding the anxiety. 
It may seem like relief to have someone to talk to, someone who seems to understands you, someone who cares enough, enough to charge you hell of a lot of money.
The medicine often makes you worse, cause it makes you feel even more zombie nation, more numb, more distant from yourself, and that is infact chemically.

There must have been atleast 10 000 posts on this forum, there's around 200 visitors daily, but still instead of focusing on getting better, we focus on our symptoms.
I was there before, always talking about my symptoms, always questioning stupid shit.

I say let's recover, let's start today, let's gather all the information we've got on people who has recovered, schedual a time we meet in the chat, and discuss how to get better.
Let's try to make a treatment, think how great it would be if when we first got DP/DR and came here before we burried ourselves in symptoms, we found a 10 pages treatment, describing how to get better.
We'd get out of it before we even got fully into it.

Please share your thoughts, I'm just trying to get together some sort of treatment plan that we can all participate in and recover with.
LostSoul, please come with your input here, I've seen some of your theories and their completely right.

Fact is that your the only one who can heal yourself, even when you break your leg, you go to the doctor, he doesn't do anything but help your own body heal, cause that's how it is, your body does ALL the work.
Remember OCD is a symptom of anxiety, OCD can make you believe your gay, even though you've loved girls for 30 years, it can make you believe you'll get HIV from a piece of bread and even after your doctor says your healthy you still believe it, it can make you believe you have to wash your hands 1000times a day cause if you don't you'll die from germs even though your friend is working at the dumpster everyday and he hasn't died.
OCD can make you believe ANY FREAKING THING, and you don't believe it can make you believe everything seems fake?
Every human being has OCD, to different degrees ofcourse, but just because your doctor hasn't pointed it out, it doesn't mean that's not causing this.
Have you ever said a word so many times you no longer think it makes sense? That you almost forget what it means?
That's how we look at reality, we analyze it so god damn much we don't even recognize it, cause all we do is see details.
People recover from cancer, blindness, paralyzed people have recovered, brain damaged people have recovered, and we can't recover from anxiety?
Please =P

Look at my nick name, I chose it in my desperation times, when I actually thought I had gone completely mental, I've been through the worst panic any human being has ever gone through, and I survived.
I'm proof.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

If you can get through DP, you can get through anything. We are the toughest group of bastards on the planet. The key is to use your experiences with DP as an advantage instead of letting it cripple you.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm really good at spacing out in class and not being able to wake up or go to sleep. I've also got a really high alcohol tolerance.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

MentallyIll said:


> Every human being has OCD, to different degrees ofcourse, but just because your doctor hasn't pointed it out, it doesn't mean that's not causing this.


This is flat out untrue. Please do some actual research before making statements like that. Please read Dreamer's posts on this subject in the other threads.



MentallyIll said:


> The fact that some people recover is simply because they chose to, they make a choice and follow through.
> DP/DR is not phyiscal illness, it's the same for all of us, it's anxiety.


 :roll: It's not the same for everyone. It's not _always_ caused by anxiety.

People are working towards being better.
Who are you to doubt their intentions?
They didn't choose to be sick and they can't just make themselves instantly better by force of will.

And as far as meds go, anyway that you can get help is good. 
Just because you choose one way doesn't mean that everyone has to be the same.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Nah, it's proven.
Otherwise none of us would have habbits, get a anoying song on their mind etc.
and when did I judge anyone taking meds?
I just don't see how your going to cure a big problem with getting another problem.
It's okay though, you've clearely made up your mind about your futures.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

The National Institute of Mental Health said:


> Healthy people also have rituals, such as checking to see if the stove is off several times before leaving the house. The difference is that people with OCD perform their rituals even though doing so interferes with daily life and they find the repetition distressing.





The UCLA Neuropsychiatric Institute said:


> OCD is a disorder where the individual is plagued by uncontrollable obsessions and compulsions that interfere with his/her daily functioning.





MERCK said:


> (dis?or?der) a derangement or abnormality of function; a morbid physical or mental state.


OCD = Obsessive Compulsive *Disorder*
By definition a disorder is abnormal.
Therefore it is not the state of the majority of the populace.

A habit is not a compulsion.

It's nice for you that you can just decide that something is proven based only on your opinion.

I don't totally disagree with you. You have to want to get better to even start to try. 
But you generalize your experience to everyone else. You seem to think that because you are one way that everyone must be the same. You feel that you have OCD so you say that _everyone_ has OCD. 
They don't.
You can trace your DP/DR to anxiety. Some people have symptoms that aren't linked to anxiety. Others have found that theirs is caused by some physical condition.
People are not the same. They won't be cured the same way.

Setting of jaws and keeping a stiff upper lip will not cure all.
If it helps you then I'm happy for you.

But don't judge those who don't get better. Don't say that they must not really want to get better.
You have no right.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

I don''t just DECIDE it's been proven, I've talked to tons of psychiatrist who say the same.
EVERYONE has obsessions to some degree, believe it or not I don't really care.

If you have DP/DR, it is infact caused by anxiety, maybe a physical illness triggered the anxiety, but DP/DR IS a symptom of anxiety.
Maybe it's a chemical imbalance, or defiecency of some vitamines etc. which then cause anxiety.
If you've read other posts I have made, I made one about Pyroluria which is defeciencey in ZINC, B6 etc. who can cause ALL types of mental disorders, pyroluria is triggered by stress and anxiety.
90% of "diseases" is triggered by stress.
Your DNA shrinks when your stressed, I imagine that can cause a lot of weird shit happening to you

No one finds it weird that there's people on here whos suffered from this "illness" for 10+ years and have yet to go insane or die from something serious?

edit: also I understand we're all different, don't get me wrong, all I'm trying to do is help you out.
We have different views, but it's really a matter of chosing to get well.
I see people here actually defending this "illness", almost wanting it to be something serious, now that's insane.
I'm just feeling sad for the people who only burry themselves deeper and deeper into this.
I experienced the same, when I came on here I felt so messedup, but after reading more and more I just got more fuckedup.
It's like when you have a little headache, then you start focusing on it and it seems to get worse and worse when actually it's just that you focus on it.

Anxiety -> DP/DR -> Anxiety, it's a never ending circle...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

MentallyIll,

I agree, everyone has habits, obsessions would be a strong word for the normal level, I would say pre-occupations maybe?
and everyone has some anxiety, almost everyone has depersonalization symptoms sometimes. I argued with your saying that everyone has OCD because that is a _disorder_ which very few people have.

I do have some anxiety, it's normal, part of being human. 
Feel free to decide that you know better than me what I've experienced.

Anyway, It's very nice of you to try to 'help me' :roll: 
I'm surely in need of some condescenion.

I think that you must just not understand how harsh and offensive you sound. 
let me say again,
You have no justification and no right to blame cronic sufferers for not getting better. You don't know what it's like for them, you don't know why they don't get better.

Everyone is doing what they can. Don't assume that because some don't manage that they aren't really trying.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

90% of diseases are triggered by stress? I sure hope you mean psychological disorders because otherwise that's completely untrue. And even then, trauma might be the right word. Everyone in the world deals with stress but not everyone has a psychological disorder.
DNA shrinks when a person is under stress? WTF? Where, may I ask, are you getting this information?
And like Layla said: Not everyone's DP is psychological. A physiological condition (just an example:Temporal Lobe Epilepsy) can cause DP. There are a lot of medical conditions that cause DP.
ETA: Here are some more physiological conditions that cause DP:
Head injury
Brain Tumor
Migraine
Hypoglycaemia 
Cerebrovascular disease 
Subarachnoid hemorrhage 
Encephalitis 
Thyroid dysfunction ....and that is just a small portion of the list.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm with Layla.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm not juding anyone, like you make it seem like.
You all got lists and shit over what could be the cause of DP/DR, which ONLY provides more anxiety.

I meant everyone has "OCD" in the matter that everyone has obsessions, "disorder" is just a diagnosis because people has it worse than others.

BUt yeah stress cause most diseases in the body, listen to the word DIS-EASE a body that's not at ease.
It's been said throughout history, everything except infections/brokenlegs etc come from putting too much strain on your body, which makes you weaker etc.

It's ok though, I meant this post for people who had decided to get good, not argue why they cannot get out of this condition.


----------



## Mareegirl (May 2, 2006)

yeah, you should have actually considered situations other than your own before posting this. your post made me want to hit somebody.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

made for someone else?
oh so I'm the only one with DP/DR here?
How the fuck can people take offence, you all want this illness so bad you take offence when someone is trying to gather information on a treatment? and you wonder why you still suffer?
seriously people, if reality is so offending, you may want to stay in DP/DR and maybe that's why you are, you need to take responsibility for your life.

goodluck people, you obviously made up your choices


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

Mentally Ill I completely agree with you with the exeception that DP can be caused by depression also.

Set up a time and tell me where to go and I'll be there to chat. I am ready to recover 100%.I felt like I recovered alot from DP/DR. ALL of my recovery was focusing on good the positive. I stopped over analyzing myself and my thoughts. I stopped questioning existence. I just lived and stopped questioing why. Looking at our symptoms constantly posting about our symptoms makes it worse. Let's start working at getting better.

I am sorry that you got attacked about this post. By the way OCD is in everyone to some degree. This is in Psychology literature and when I get time I will post a link. I agree with you on meds also. They flatten you out and cover up what is really there. It does help in crisis but long term it is not ideal. No, I not speaking for everyone. But you have to admit those dam medication commercials make everyone feel like they need something. It's a money maker for them. Prozac nation we are becoming. Also talk therapy is difficult on us also. Hard to find a right one who honestly understands this disease.

But I am ready to chat on the positives. Do you want me to post here now about what has helped in my recovery


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

Mentally Ill I completely agree with you with the exeception that DP can be caused by depression also.

Set up a time and tell me where to go and I'll be there to chat. I am ready to recover 100%.I felt like I recovered alot from DP/DR. ALL of my recovery was focusing on good the positive. I stopped over analyzing myself and my thoughts. I stopped questioning existence. I just lived and stopped questioing why. Looking at our symptoms constantly posting about our symptoms makes it worse. Let's start working at getting better.

I am sorry that you got attacked about this post. By the way OCD is in everyone to some degree. This is in Psychology literature and when I get time I will post a link. I agree with you on meds also. They flatten you out and cover up what is really there. It does help in crisis but long term it is not ideal. No, I not speaking for everyone. But you have to admit those dam medication commercials make everyone feel like they need something. It's a money maker for them. Prozac nation we are becoming. Also talk therapy is difficult on us also. Hard to find a right one who honestly understands this disease.

But I am ready to chat on the positives. Do you want me to post here now about what has helped in my recovery


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

MentallyIll, I completely agree with you. Sorry you got attacked by others, they're obviously still in the 'DP/DR' cycle.

I once read some post about Dr.Simon saying in her post that people with 'dp/dr' don't try everything or are not trying hard enough. I start to believe this more and more. Not enough discipline is the main factor I think. Which is logical, people with severe depression simply can't afford discipline. But here you have to break through the circle sooner or later.

If I would make a Step Program for DP/DR it would start as following.

1) Change your discipline. Motivate yourself and go for it!
2) Do things instead of saying them on this board constantly.
3) Get yourself the healthiest diet possible. I'm now trying a anti-Candida diet. It's all about the fight or fly reaction.
4) Body scan and do other kinds of meditation. 1 hour a day.
5) Do the things you like. Don't fight too much against 'dp/dr'.

If this doesn't work (you should have tried it for at least 2 weeks till 3 months), take medicines until you recover (I would suggest klonopin or effexor if you have depression & anxiety).


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

MentallyIll said:


> We have different views, but it's really a matter of chosing to get well.


How do you choose to get well????

By saying we can choose to get well you are implying that we choose to be in this state, that we have a conscious choice whether we are in it or not. We do put ourselves in this state but it is a complex subconscious emotional problem which creates enough anxiety to force people to retreat into dp/dr , in my case anyway I have very little choice.

It is good that you are looking at finding a way out rather than moaning or comparing symptoms but the majority of us feel pretty bad about the way our lives are going at the moment so saying that its all down to choosing to get better is a good way to piss a lot of people off.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

MentallyIll said:


> made for someone else?
> oh so I'm the only one with DP/DR here?
> How the flower* can people take offence, you all want this illness so bad you take offence when someone is trying to gather information on a treatment? and you wonder why you still suffer?
> seriously people, if reality is so offending, you may want to stay in DP/DR and maybe that's why you are, you need to take responsibility for your life.
> ...


This is absolutely ridiculous. Nobody wants to stay here...how can you even make that assumption? Like Pablo said, I believe it is a choice but it is a subconscious choice. One that we have no conscious control over. 
If you have all the answers then why are you here? Why did you even look for this forum? I don't mean to attack you but you come off with an attitude that says your way is the only right way. And if I'm wrong and that is how you got rid of your DP then I'll honestly say I'm happy for you. But don't assume that the rest of us are content in our state of mind just because we can't simply "choose" to recover.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

Mentally Ill...

You are correct, but combative. Why?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

lostsoul said:


> MentallyIll, I completely agree with you. Sorry you got attacked by others, they're obviously still in the 'DP/DR' cycle.


I feel like I'm banging my head on a brick wall here but oh well.

I am not attacking him. 
I am not anyone shouldn't do everything they can to get better. 
I am saying that it is insensitive, cruel, an unjustifiable to point the finger and say 'you are suffering because you want to be suffering'.

Don't think that we're disagreeing just because we haven't reached your sublime state.

It just doesn't help anyone get better to be told that they should feel guilty for not being well. That kind of statement is harmful, unkind and is in no way going to help anyone 'recover'.


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

i absolutely hate this dis-ease m8 and i have so much going for me a hell of a lot more than 90% of healthy people and that it would be crazy to want to have this i hate it with an absolute passion and just want to feel normal again... i don`t believe anybody wants to be in this situation i just think they succumb to their "anxious habits" which perpetuates this disorder u need to try and find diversions and ways to stop these thoughts coming on and eventually the mind or brain or w.e the fuck it is will heal and regain an equilibrium with the world.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Pablo said:


> How do you choose to get well????
> 
> By saying we can choose to get well you are implying that we choose to be in this state, that we have a conscious choice whether we are in it or not. We do put ourselves in this state but it is a complex subconscious emotional problem which creates enough anxiety to force people to retreat into dp/dr , in my case anyway I have very little choice.


Pablo, on some level we DO choose to be in this state. This is one of the hardest things to face but it doesn't need to be about guilt, fear and blame. Saying that you have no choice is surrendering your personal power to your fear. It means you are playing the victim and not taking responsibility for your own well being. You DO have a choice, you always did. Its just that right now in the present moment you are choosing to remain ill - and that's fine.

How do we choose to get well? Its all about intent. When you are ready to set the intent to heal, then you will. And then your intent will awaken your personal power and you will begin to heal. Its not pleasant, its not easy, but it does happen.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

It's a double-edged sword. We may have chosen our dp subconsciously as a means of escape but it's not something we wanted then or even now. If there was a better way of coping I'm sure we would have chosen it. Just why is there that rift between the conscious and subconscious? They each seem to be a world until itself and make decisions independently.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

They are not so seperate as you think. There is always a reason. There is a reason we choose to remain this way. Whether it be because we are afraid of the alternatives or that we find comfort in what is known to us.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris51 and Lostsoul, thanks for your support in this, I'll setup a meeting soon, any of you got MSN we 3 could plan when and discuss further?
I'm busy today, but almost anytime works with me.
I know all of us can make a perfect treatment for this "illness", a doctor has never been feeling DP/DR so he can't really understand wtf it is.
He can just observe from the outside of the problem, no the inside like we can.

I'm sorry if I have offended someone, but sometimes the truth is is hard to deal with.
You can chose to not take any blame, play the victim and let it rule your life.
Ofcourse no one chose this suffering like they would chose what kind of dinner they would eat today.
It's somewhat subconcious, but your subconcious beliefs and choices we're once concious, remember that.
It's like a person being depressed(not manic) but normally depressed, it's so much easier laying in bed crying all day, then actually facing your fears and live on with your life.
It's always easier to give up than fighting, but fighting for what you want is the only way to actually GET what you want.
The reason I didn't come here this time talking with so much empathy is because that's not what you people need, you can get that from anywhere on here.

If you read I said I'm sorry to see all you strong people suffering, cause I've been there, I know EXACTLY what your going through and I want you to have same the freedom you WILL have once you get out of DP/DR.
Leaning on other people won't get you anywhere, that's why you need to take responsibility, blaming others won't help, blaming yourself won't help.
Just accept your mistakes, learn from them and move on, be happy that your now moving on.

It's like the teacher trying to teach his students, if the students don't want to learn it, they won't, cause in the end YOUR doing all the learning.
YOUR the one, he just helps you.

The reason I come back here while I'm starting to feel a lot better myself is simple, I want to help.
Most people when they get out of their problems, they dump the people who still has the problems, instead of helping them.
Once your not in that mess, you can see it from other perspectives, you know exactly how they feel, but you can also see how ridiculous it is, cause once your out of it you look back on it like "wooow, how the fuck could I be like that for so long?" it's like it never happened, and that's why people tend to just dont give a f about the people still suffering, well that's not me.
I'm not that person who leaves someone behind, if you don't want my help, that's fine, I'm not forcing anyone.
I'm just trying to be here for the ones who need help, like I did once.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

> Don't think that we're disagreeing just because we haven't reached your sublime state. "obviously still in the 'DP/DR' cycle".


My sublime state ? I didn't recover yet. I'm not your enemy, nor is MentallyIll. He is very nice trying to help of us all. Someone with such a good heart shouldn't be attacked should he ?

MentallyIll I would love to setup a chat session... My MSN ID is [email protected]


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I still dont really get what you are saying MentallyIll?

You say you are trying to help people but how exactly are you doing this?

I dont understand the advice you are giving? It seems to me your advice is simply: get over it , move on with your life, pull yourself together , stop being a victim, fight it. But you dont seem to offer any ways to get over it or any ways to move on or any ways to stop being a victim. You just say do it, like you can wave a magic wand.

It seems to me the advice you are giving is: Just get better.

I dont really see how this helps anyone


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

CECIL said:


> Pablo, on some level we DO choose to be in this state. This is one of the hardest things to face but it doesn't need to be about guilt, fear and blame. Saying that you have no choice is surrendering your personal power to your fear. It means you are playing the victim and not taking responsibility for your own well being. You DO have a choice, you always did. Its just that right now in the present moment you are choosing to remain ill - and that's fine.
> 
> How do we choose to get well? Its all about intent. When you are ready to set the intent to heal, then you will. And then your intent will awaken your personal power and you will begin to heal. Its not pleasant, its not easy, but it does happen.


Hi Cecil. I just dont understand how I am choosing to be in this state, I have done so much to try to get out of it, I have studied psychology in depth over the past few years and read all sorts of healing and spirituality books, tried all sorts of alternative therapies and been in psychotherapy for over a year. The amount of effort and money I have put into finding a way out is ridiculous

What has made a difference to me is accepting the state I am in and not try to fight it, only by not fighting it can you face up to your emotions and get into a relaxed enough state to face up to reality.

How do you get the intent to heal? It is not down to mental effort, i know that for sure, but I cant see what else you can use.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

MentallyIll didn't make this post to give advice. He made this post for us to gather and make a 10-page tutorial on how to get out of dp/dr.

And I think this is extremely nice of him. Instead of other assholes who came out of dp/dr who charge money for a lousy E-book they wrote.

Stop bitching around and see who is your friend and who is your enemy.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

MentallyIll,

don't feel bad...about a year ago a friend of mine who is in fact totally recovered from 6 years of dp/dr came to this board and tried to post his how-to advice, for free, and he got so chewed out for it he'll never come back to this board ever again. Completely different set of people back then, but one thing never changes, dp'ers don't like to be told that recovery is not that complicated and that we do have a choice, we just keep making the wrong one over and over. I'm not recovered either, but I know I suck at following the rules. His advice was very much the same as yours:

- stop all meds (this one got ppl hot)
- stop therapy
- stop coming to this board so much/obsessing over dp 
- exercise
- eat well
- distract, focus outwards. 
- challenge yourself, keep busy, be social again.

pretty much The Linden Method...I'm not sure you need a new manual, you already have one 

-rula


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

I think an important question to ask yourself here is,

*Would you do anything to resolve the DP challenge you are experiencing?*

If the answer is no, well nothing more needs to be said.

If the answer is yes, as I would imagine it would be in the majority of cases it would be worthwhile to also answer the following.....

Would you stop smoking?
Would you stop drinking?
Would you stop taking drugs and medications?
Would you be committed to a healthy sleep pattern?
Would you eat a healthy, organic vegetarian diet that is made up of as much raw food as possible?
Would you get rid of all toxic personal care products and use only natural ones?
Would you be committed to exercise at least 3 times per week?
Would you start a new hobby or join a language class etc?
Would you be committed to connect with nature more?
Would you remove yourself from unhealthy relationships/friendships as scary as that may be?
Would you be committed to surrounding yourself with positive people and environment?
Would you stop blaming and resenting others for the position you find yourself in? (I heard a great saying the other day, "Resentment and unforgiveness is like taking poison and expecting the other person to die")

And so on and so forth. All of these things help with your emotional, physical and spiritual health. These are all choices. If you decide you want to keep taking drugs or drinking or smoking or not exercise etc that is also a choice, I just dont think one would be able to say they are 100% committed to a return to health, or should expect to either.

Healing does take time, it doesnt happen overnight. Stay committed to a healthy lifestyle choices on a long term basis and you will reap the benefits. Do the things that honour your body and mind. They make you feel good. When you do the things that make you feel bad thats great also, feeling bad is a feedback mechanism for your body to say "I dont like this, it doesnt agree with me, dont do it"

I must admit though, I know after going through this exercise that I was making a conscious choice to not commit to getting healthier. Great realization for me though. My next step was to work towards making the right lifestyle choices and that I am doing and that is why I am feeling better.

Of course I am sure I will have many who disagree or write me off and thats fine. I have noticed people interpret others communications entirely different to one another. Some may think im being nice, some may think im expecting people to feel guilty. Your choice of course.

I see what MentallyIll has written as a *great opportunity* and in my opinion, those who are most upset by it are the ones who probably need to look at it the closest.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:x Now look. I was not attacking, 
I don't get where this sudden talk of 'enemies' comes from.

I was asking you all to be polite and considerate. That's all.

edit: I was upset to see the word 'enemy' used.
I might disagree with some of you all but disagreement is not the same as attack. You can disagree with someone and get along just fine.
I would never use the word enemy to describe any of you. 
It wouldn't even occur to me. 
Even if we don't agree about everything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

From time to time I enjoy DR/DP... although mine may differ from others? so that alone might make it hard for me to ?let it go?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Pablo said:


> MentallyIll said:
> 
> 
> > We have different views, but it's really a matter of chosing to get well.
> ...


Pablo, I think if I recall correctly you are in therapy?
I agree with you in what you say here. I only think dp/dr is a choice in the sense it once was used as a defense mechanism originating from as you say, complex subconscious emotional problems. When you start to unravel the causes that lead to DP, it may vanish. Until then, you will be stuck in it (me too).

Not everyone here is the same, I think people can have more or less complex issues that will make it for some people easier to get rid of dp/dr and for others it will take longer and be more complex, depending on the underlying causes.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree with you DelMar that everybody is in a unique position and some peoples problems are much more complex than others, so it is unlikley that one formula will work for everybody.

I think that dp is basically a withdrawal from the world due to overwhelming emotions or fear, it is a defence mechanism. So all the healthy living advice is good (not so sure about the vegetarian diet ) but im not sure it will really get to the root, it will help yes but we need something which is going to uncover whatever emotions we are denying or afraid of, we need a way to stop the head or anyalytical rational mind from interfering with our emotions becoming conscious.

Expressing emotions especially anger is a good way to start because agression is basically a movement of energy out into the world and we need a certain amount of agression to feel safe, often we are taught from a young age to repress our anger and we need to reclaim the capcity o healthy agression :x Any activity which means that your emotions flow outwards like dancing, singing, making music, art etc is very good because it gives you an outlet

Basically we need to get out of our head and into our body, there are a number of Eastern techniques which are made for exactly that purpose which I can tell you about if anyone is interested.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Everyone has habit's but not everyone has OCD. OCD is a disease that can be very debilitating where a normal habit that just about everyone has is not an illness at all. Everyone does not wash their hand's 40 times a day or go around checking every door to make sure it's locked or go around checking the stove all the time to make sure it's turned off. That is OCD.

As for how to recover from dp/dr for me it was as simple as getting rid of my anxiety. Once i started on the clonazepam and my anxiety disapeared my dp/dr and brain fog went away 100%. So my dp/dr seem's to have been pretty much totally anxiety based.

It's been over a year now and it's still gone. With any luck at all it will stay gone because i think 24 years is long enough to live with it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> Everyone has habit's but not everyone has OCD.


Yeah... mine just happens to be with my right hand.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Darren said:


> Yeah... mine just happens to be with my right hand.


 Lol ya well every guy has that habit and if you dont admit to that habit your a liar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Gotta give one's self soom self love... yesh! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

If you just beat yourself off more often you wouldnt have to talk about it all the time every day on nearly every single thread you post on


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey sorry for the wait guys, I was staying at a friends house the otherday and my panic and DP/DR thoughts came back a little bit.
I see it as a bump in the road, I'm on my way to perfect health again and I want to bring as many as possible with me as I know there is so many beautiful souls who suffer.
And if I can help one other person get out of this mess, that's enough for me, just knowing I helped someone claim their life back must be the greatest achievement there is.
I'm not fully recovered yet, so I'm doing this for myself too, I want all the information about how to recover, not how it is having DP/DR, cause I already know what it feels like all to well like all of you.
So logically that's not going to help any.
We need to know how to feel normal, not how to feel dp/dr'ed.

Lostsoul and everyone else who wants to help each other out, have you ever heard of mIRC? or know about any chatrooms we could meet in and talk together all of us?


----------

